# Creating a Website

## fusion1275

(I hope this is the correct forum for this discussion)

Hi all,

I am trying to start and build my own website. I have downloaded NVU and it seems quite stable and easy to use. So the index page has been created with all the info I need on it. Also I have got a URL which I paid for to go along with this site.

Now heres the tricky part... For me anyway!

I've signed up to "Zonedit" and got an account with them for my DNS. And they have given me my Nameservers to use. Apache2 is installed and the httpd.conf file has been edited. But where do I put the server IP addresses? Also would "ddclient" be recommended for what I am doing?

And what about BIND? Is it really a headache to set up? I dont really know what path to go down so any suggestions would be superb.

Basically the server will be up 24/7 and will have a lot of data on it that people can reply via a portal on it so this will need to be as stable as possible.

Looking forward to anyones comments and instructions. 

Cheers

----------

## phajdan.jr

If you have a static IP - you don't have to use ddclient nor bind (anyway djbdns or some other more secure dns server would be better).

If you have a dynamic IP - ddclient solves the problem (however a static IP is recommended for a serious server).

 *fusion1275 wrote:*   

> I've signed up to "Zonedit" and got an account with them for my DNS. And they have given me my Nameservers to use. Apache2 is installed and the httpd.conf file has been edited. But where do I put the server IP addresses?

 

Sorry, but can you further explain above? What is "Zonedit" and what do you mean by "my DNS" and "my nameservers"?

Why do you want to put your IP address somewhere? Do you want to configure your networking setup or make services listen on public interface? If the second, just make them listen on 0.0.0.0 (all ifaces).

----------

## fusion1275

Ok an update:

I have managed to get it all sorted and I am now online. One other thing I would like to know is whats the best web design package to use??? As I said have been using NVU and it seems ok but I am not too good with html writing so just go by the "drag n drop" method etc.

I got into Dreamweaver many years ago but of course that was windowz. Is there anything that holds that sort of power in Linux????

----------

## phajdan.jr

You could also try bluefish or quanta. Even OpenOffice.org can write HTML. But you'll probably quite quickly see that these tools are limited if you want them to do too much of the work for you. At some level you'll have to learn some part of HTML and CSS.

----------

## reyn

I don't think so, but try to search it. I used dreamweaver when i'm still doing website project in school. It's very easy to use because all tools are provided even the codes, you don't have to do a lot of work because you can just drag n drop. But you can try to use php, it's another software to make your website more creative. Till next time.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## keenblade

I think you may like to look at amaya. I think it is better than nvu. Nvu is old. Amaya is actively developed. There is an amaya ebuild here.

Anyway, I would use one of the great content management scripts like drupal, joomla, xaraya, plone and radiant. Since  they are mature and secure, they will be better than one man design effort.

----------

